# JD 301 overheating



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

I have a 301 that is over heating. have changed, and removed the thermostat and tried it. air temp doesn't seem to matter. Along with that, it will not pull it's own weight on level road when shifted into 8th gear. Will not pull the smallest grade in 6th or 7th gear on the same road. Hydro filter has been changed.
Need help


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

could be a timing issue. Not sure about that with the diesels if that's what you have.


----------



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

This is a gas motor. I've had a number of suggestions from another site, and tried most of them. The one I'm leaning toward at the moment is that there is a hydro issue that is putting undue load on the engine. Since the tractor will not pull its own weight on a level asphalt road in top gear, it seams to make sense. 
I've removed the thermostat for now, and double checked that the upper and lower radiator hoses are hot. (was suggested that if lower hose is cool, then water pump is shot) No coolant leaks that I can find. No oil in coolant, or coolant in oil, no white smoke from exhaust, so it would appear that the head and or head gasket are ok. I will have to wait for a former tractor repair / farmer friend to get time to help me with any compression or timing tests, as I don't have the tools. Still pretty much stumped!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

CFD, you should be able to hear the engine lugging at an idle, if it was hydraulic. Does the hydralic oil get hot if you let it run at an idle for an extended period of time? Stupid suggestion, but is it possible that your brakes are locking up slightly?


----------



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

tractor seems to roll free, so I don't think its breaks. The engine does not seem to lug at idle. (About 800 rpms.) Just watched it climb from 160 degree when starting it this time to 220 then slowly fluctuate between 200 and 220 at idle with everything in neutral, loader and 3pt at rest.
Upper and lower hoses and cap seem to be all hot to the same degree as each other......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How long have you been experiencing this? Did it just start doing it suddenly, or has it been getting worse over time? Any idea how many hours are on the motor? Sure sounds like a timing issue, but if that were the case, you'd know it by sound I'm sure.


----------



## cfd29 (Aug 16, 2008)

I just purchased the tractor. It shows 1700 + on the hr meter, but i'm quite sure it's rolled over at least once. Motor sounds fine. I just worked the heck out of it for about 15 mins back dragging driveway after last nights storm. and low and behold, the darn thing never climbed over 195! once again, I'm stumped.


----------

